# New



## Scot870 (May 1, 2017)

So I'm 5'11" and 180.. not sure about BM tho, im just happy to be here.. I work at a place that manufactures middles for our military, it's a cool job and there's only a couple places that do this and there all basically 3 different companies that hav locations in a handful lol of states.. without giving away the name of my company..


----------



## Scot870 (May 1, 2017)

And that's supposed to say missiles... my bad


----------



## Scot870 (May 1, 2017)

And I'm new to the whole forum thing, but I'm also looking for a good source.. I just had really good success from basictero.. but I'm open for suggestions on great gear


----------



## brazey (May 1, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 24, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Scot870 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you, glad to be here!️*


----------



## jackyjaggs (May 25, 2017)

welcome, you will find a lot of great information here. you came to the right place!


----------



## RodneyClark (Jun 8, 2017)

Yes welcome buddy, good to have you here.


----------

